# New ADA light: Aquasky RGB



## Shinobi (13 Nov 2019)

Not much information is available yet, just thought it might be an interesting option for 60cm tanks that wants that 'famous' Solar RGB rendition but for a bit less.

Haven't seen it in person but heard it should render similar to Solar, this version probably uses the same diodes only fewer.

Should be out in Japan this December, no pricing yet, but expect $$$, probably in the 500€ range


----------



## CooKieS (13 Nov 2019)

Ok...this is sexy as hell...I need it...for Christmas. 

Thanks for the news mate


----------



## CooKieS (3 Dec 2019)

So... we are in december.


----------



## Shinobi (3 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> So... we are in december.



Will be out in Japan in December

And ADA says "SOON!"

Don't expect it to arrive in Europe until early next year


----------



## CooKieS (13 Dec 2019)




----------



## Nuno Gomes (14 Dec 2019)

The frame is very thick, bulky and not elegant, definitely not something I'd expect from ADA.


----------



## Shinobi (14 Dec 2019)

Nuno Gomes said:


> The frame is very thick, bulky and not elegant, definitely not something I'd expect from ADA.



Have to agree on the framing not being the most elegant of designs. Should've sticked with their acrylic stands perhaps. The color rendition looks similar to Solar RGB, which is to say it's the best - it has that going for it

Interested to see if the silver version leaves as big of an impact


----------



## CooKieS (18 Dec 2019)

Pricing in japan is 299€...

2500lumens.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Pricing in japan is 299€...
> 
> 2500lumens.



Now must say that is surprising.


----------



## Shinobi (18 Dec 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Pricing in japan is 299€...
> 
> 2500lumens.



Japanese pricing is nothing to go by unfortunately. Some products get 2x when shipped overseas 

2500lumens should be plenty for a 60cm, I believe the large Solar model is 3500 - lumen is a visual measurement and there's apparently no clear rules for how the manufacturers are allowed to use them. I can tell you for one that my Solar 3500lumen appears A LOT brighter than my 9500lumen Chihiros A series Plus, just to show how useless this measurement is


----------



## CooKieS (18 Dec 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Japanese pricing is nothing to go by unfortunately. Some products get 2x when shipped overseas
> 
> 2500lumens should be plenty for a 60cm, I believe the large Solar model is 3500 - lumen is a visual measurement and there's apparently no clear rules for how the manufacturers are allowed to use them. I can tell you for one that my Solar 3500lumen appears A LOT brighter than my 9500lumen Chihiros A series Plus, just to show how useless this measurement is



Yeah I know for the Price, Hope it won't be over 400bucks though...

As far as the lumens go; I'm growing difficult plants with an old twinstar with 2100lumens..so 2500lm looks OK on a 60cm tank to me. 

It would be nice to see shade part on this aquasky, Can't stand the glare anymore.


----------



## Thumper (18 Dec 2019)

Lumens measure different wavelenghts then PAR, so most RGB lights are weaker for a human (Lumen) then for a plant (PAR).


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (18 Dec 2019)

That is very nice indeed, but it's way too stylised for my liking. I would have thought the ADA ethos would be along the lines of "the plants/fish are the stars".
The light unit should be almost invisible when looking at the tank front on, but the sexy angles and engraved logo do the opposite.
They clearly want their logo to appear in as many photos as possible...and it'll work very well for them.


----------



## jkh13 (24 Dec 2019)

Seen the black unit in action. The light looks very powerful, more than enough for a 60cm tank, rated at 45watts I think.

Definitely has a different tint than the G series aquasky which accentuates the green, this is more like the solar RGB but perhaps not as vibrant. 

Not the biggest fan of the design of the stand, looks quite aggressive on the tank, maybe the silver one looks less intrusive.


----------



## CooKieS (25 Dec 2019)

jkh13 said:


> Seen the black unit in action. The light looks very powerful, more than enough for a 60cm tank, rated at 45watts I think.
> 
> Definitely has a different tint than the G series aquasky which accentuates the green, this is more like the solar RGB but perhaps not as vibrant.
> 
> Not the biggest fan of the design of the stand, looks quite aggressive on the tank, maybe the silver one looks less intrusive.



Yeah, it seems that the silver is more discrete.

Not very impressed by the color rendition in the youtube video, might buy an ONF flat one instead


----------



## Ed Wiser (25 Dec 2019)

I wouldn’t trust color by a video. As one would have to have a display that was calibrated color to even begin to judge.  Always best to se in person.


----------



## CooKieS (25 Dec 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> I wouldn’t trust color by a video. As one would have to have a display that was calibrated color to even begin to judge.  Always best to se in person.



See it in person means buying it in my country...well it depends of the price but I wouldn't put 500€ in such light


----------



## CooKieS (29 Feb 2020)

It’s out!

399€ on aquasabi ))
495€ on Greenaqua D...)

who’s gonna buy?


----------



## alto (29 Feb 2020)

I wanted to!
But although the next Canada shipment won’t arrive until April earliest, there will be NO Aquasky RGB 
(as they won’t be available ............... )

Sorry, but I’ve been trying (again) to buy some fairly common (I thought) ADA items and it’s not going well


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Sep 2020)

Has anyone experience of them yet then?


----------



## Siege (16 Sep 2020)

Yes it is amazing, I think I’ve told you that already......! 😃

Not super bright but the colour rendition is fantastic. Greens and reds pop.


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Sep 2020)

Siege said:


> Yes it is amazing, I think I’ve told you that already......! 😃


Haha, I believe you may have!
I do believe you, just seeing if anyone else has run them, and their opinions on them.


----------



## alto (16 Sep 2020)

Mines been on order for several months (after the _rush to deadline_, it’s been pretty quiet other than being delayed ...    )


----------



## rebel (17 Sep 2020)

Wow that's a statement piece. don't bother with plants or fish. Just have the light!!!!


----------



## Luketendo (17 Sep 2020)

Yeah I have one and like it. I don't really have anything to compare it too as when I was keeping tanks before was still on T8s/T5s mostly.


----------

